# Ice Out



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Looking for someone in the area of Audubon to give me a heads up when the ice starts to pull out. I know this doesnt usually happen until the middle to end of April. I just want to be prepared, and able to plan a trip.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone know if they are still fishing, or how thick the ice is? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Muskat

Ice is good for walking as of Easter weekend. It is about 2 and 1/2 thick and the walleyes and perch are biting.

Dean


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Muskat

The ice on Audobon is bad shore fishing only.

Dean


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Guppy,
Thanks for the info. How does landing #2 on the North Side look? Is there still any ice back in the bay?


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Muskat
I do not know about landing #2. Try calling the bait shop at garrison corner maybe they give you a better report.

Dean


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Dean,
Do you possibly have that number, or even the number for Totten Trail?


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Muskat
Try 6 mile corner bait shop

701-337-5704

Dean


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

The # of Totten Trail is: 1-877-337-5573


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys, looks like a little spring walleye action on Saturday for me!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone know if the ice has pulled away from shore?


----------

